# PVC corrugated panels: How to stand on them?



## hr_veedu (Nov 19, 2018)

My patio roof setup is similar to this one ^ involving pvc panels and wood beams for support underneath.

There are pipes running over my roof for a solar installation. I need to get access to them. How can I walk/step on these panels without damaging them?


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 19, 2018)

You'll to pay attention to where your feet fall.

Use a min. 1/2" osb or preferably plywood as a base to walk on, and lap the joints both ways.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 19, 2018)

Plywood or? make sure it is over 2 support strips.


----------



## driz (Nov 20, 2018)

Those puppies get more and more brittle as the sun ages them.    Tread very on that plywood up there.     Be careful where that plywood rests so you’re supported but the trusses ou purlins and not just plastic.......


----------



## Gary (Nov 23, 2018)

I've never tried this, but would it help to throw an old blanket down first, then the plywood on top of that? Might make a good bumper for any high spots that may get extra stress? Especially if the roof has had a few years of UV to make it susceptible to breaking.  Just make sure it doesn't slide, maybe tie off the plywood somewhere. Maybe the roof isn't pitched enough for that to be an issue? FWIW


----------



## voyager (Dec 3, 2018)

I'm probably a bit late for your question, but never put your weight on plastic panels.
it can be dangerous to your health, or damage the panel and/or its water tightness.
In my thread Cocked Roof, post #11 the first photo shows where I have laid  three  short 2x4s across the fastener heads on the purlins .
Then, three 2x4s across them with pieces of plywood on those.
All my weight is on the fastener heads and the purlins they are installed into.
No weight is directly on the panels.

Some may consider this to be overkill.
But, my new carbonate roof will not be compromised, and I have little to no chance of falling through.


----------



## 68bucks (Dec 3, 2018)

I'm surprised code allows a roof system you can't even walk on. My experience with similar roof panels is FRP panels and they make roof panels that are thicker than the wall panels just for that reason.


----------



## voyager (Dec 3, 2018)

The FRP panels I've seen, while more rigid than the plastics, are not all that heavier in construction or strength.
I'd never trust one to walk on it without protection  and support.
I'm including them in this category of "plastic" roofing.
I do not think you'll ever see a plastic roof on an actual building, such as a house.
They are almost always found on freestanding and attached type roofs covering lanais/patios/porches and such.
We have 3 plastic roofs, the back lanai attached to the house, a free standing front lanai, and a freestanding pergola covering a spa tub, all with flat or shed roofs.
I've also seen them installed on fairly large temporary storage/shop/etc type buildings with a normal gable type roof  and  visqueen covered walls.
Plastic roof panels do not have the durability of a standard type roof.
I believe they generally project a 20 year lifetime.
Our 3 roofs were not properly installed and lasted only about 10 to 15 years.
The pergola's roof has already been replaced.
The front lanai is scheduled for the future after a few other projects are completed.


----------



## 68bucks (Dec 4, 2018)

My experience with FRP panels is more industrial based . When supported properly there are what they term "walkable" panels for industrial roofs  You can walk on them just fine, they're pretty solid. I don't remember the exact support spacing requirements but I think max span is about 4'. I'm most familiar with Resolute FRP panels. I think they have a translucent line of panels but they are not clear like a polycarbonate panel would be.

To the OP you for sure need something to spread the load out on the panels and make sure the structure itself is designed to take the load of a person


----------

